# Helping manage your journey out of DP/DR.



## LukeThinksTooMuch (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey everyone. I haven't been suffering with DPD long now, around 3 months, but over this short time I've learned many things from doctors and websites galore. Although I'm far from cured, I have bettered my experience with DPD and I'd like to share some of the knowledge I've obtained in order to assist in managing and overcoming DPD.

To help you have less of a hit from it, you need to understand what Depersonalisation Disorder is and why it happens. Understanding what caused a disorder can help your mind feel less alone and less powerless. Depersonalisation Disorder is most commonly seen as a lower end dissociative disorder and can also be seen as a coping mechanism. It is different from a psychotic disorder such as Schizophrenia and Thought Disorder because dissociation is more about not trusting reality than constructing a false reality and losing reality. It is often caused by:

*- Childhood abuse.* Physical (Hitting, pushing, abuse in general,) Sexual (Molestation etc) or Emotional (Name calling, cursing, neglect etc.)

*- Severe stress or a severe trauma* (such as a car crash or loss of a family member.) *PTSD.*

*- Weed and other drugs* (Triggers it but it's almost always caused by another issue behind the scenes.)

*- Symptom of another dissociative disorder. *

*- Anxiety or panic disorder.*

*- Projection *(Passing of mental issues from parent or bullies onto victims.)

You also need to understand one important philosophy: 'Getting out of a mental illness is like a rocket ship. You can lift off and go up and up but unless you get into space you're just going to get smashed back into the rock holding you down.'

By this, I mean you can't just get out. You need to progress and then eventually you'll break out but you cannot stop trying to make progress because you'll end up back at square one.

Now you need to know what's keeping you down:

*- Diet: *Many people disregard this thinking "ah sure, it won't make any difference." Without the needed nutrients, the neurotransmitters in you brain go bezzerk. They're in your synapses and help your brain communicate with itself. Without fixing these, there is no fixing you. You need to have a good balanced diet but most importantly, you need to get foods with magnesium and vitamin B 12. If you're a vegitarian or vegan, take magnesium and vitamin b complex supplements. It helps a lot.

*- Social Life: *Without any form of social life, people may begin to deteriorate as they feel lonely and have nobody to express their feelings with. Feelings of loneliness can have a negative effect on people's mental health. Positive mental health is a big help when recovering. Try get out an socialise or even make friends here in the chat room.

*- Sleep:* Remember those neurotransmitters I was talking about? You're killing them with your night blogging, late sleeping ways. Well not exactly. Neurotransmitters cannot repair them selves well without a good nights rest. Without rest, DPD will become a lot worse. It is recommended you get 7:30 or 9:00 sleep a night. Always try sleep in cycles (Go here for information.)

*- Therapy:* If you're very bad with DPD, therapy is always recommended. You should try go to a therapist as much as you can to rant your feelings and get them out. Bottling emotions is terrible and can greatly effect your mental health. Dumping your mental 'load' helps relieve stress and anxiety which greatly impact DPD. Even try using a ranting website.

* - Cognitive Behavior Therapy: *This form of therapy is designed to correct the form of thinking in depersonalisation specifically. It teaches the brain to realise that some things are sub-conscious but you are really you.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the ranting website, I wasn't aware such a thing existed. I may make use of it at some point.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

We encourage ranting here too. PEPSI AND COKE ARE THE SAME THING PEOPLE, WAKE UP!

that's my rant.


----------



## aubsauce (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks! Very helpful. When I'm anxious and in a state of dp/dr I do tend to stay away from people but then I do get very lonely. Over the years I have probably lost friends for being negative and unreliable. Time to make some new friends who understand what its like.


----------

